# SJ's: What words would you hope these people would use to describe you?



## Tuttle (Oct 30, 2009)

List three adjectives you would hope the following people in your life would use to describe you:

- spouse/significant other
- employer and/or employees
- children
- closest friend

Thanks!


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

- spouse/significant other
--- Loving, devoted, wonderful
- employer and/or employees
--- Hard-working, responsible, respected
- children
--- Same as spouse really, maybe I edit later
- closest friend
--- chill, nice, dependable


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

lbrb said:


> List three adjectives you would hope the following people in your life would use to describe you:
> 
> - spouse/significant other
> *Sensitive, loving, & true*
> ...


:happy::happy::happy:


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Trustworthy, responsible, fair


----------



## Tanigi (Sep 25, 2010)

- Spouse/significant other
Understanding, loving, endearing

- Employer and/or employees
Capable, responsible, trustworthy

- Children
Understanding, smart, cool

- Closest friend
Understanding, trustworthy, fun


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

Tuttle said:


> List three adjectives you would hope the following people in your life would use to describe you:
> 
> - spouse/significant other
> - employer and/or employees
> ...


SO: Caring, calm, novel.

Employer/Employees: Friendly, conscientious, resourceful.

Children (If I ever have any): Considerate, resourceful, wise.

Closest friend: Understanding, novel, dependable.


----------



## hpr (Sep 11, 2010)

- spouse/significant other
- loyal
- caring
- funny (the whole relationship-thing isn't going to work unless you find my weird jokes/sarcasm funny )

- employer and/or employees
- persistent
- dependable
- wise

- children (someone else's as I don't want own)
- funny
- caring
- good at board-games :blushed: (yea, I know it's not a one word)

- closest friend
- someone who's always there for them
- funny obviously
- caring


----------



## Wake (Aug 31, 2009)

- Idealistic
- Intends well
- Trustworthy
- Hard working
- Driven for greatness
- Serious yet comical
- Not too stubborn to change
- Realistic
- Not vulnerable to peer pressure

These apply to all btw. I wear no mask for anyone by principle.


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

Wake said:


> - Idealistic


Could you explain this one? Considering that the post you made in my thread on SJ stereotypes I believe was a very realist comment. Do you mean like a visionary in a sense?


----------



## Wake (Aug 31, 2009)

HandiAce said:


> Could you explain this one? Considering that the post you made in my thread on SJ stereotypes I believe was a very realist comment. Do you mean like a visionary in a sense?


yep, things should go a certain way, and it bothers me when its not the case.


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

- spouse/significant other
Cute, f*cking wonderful, okay - in the forgiving, everyone has mistakes sense.

- employer and/or employees
Lovely (I've been called this by an employer and a fair few other figures of authority on seperate occasions, and it makes me very happy to hear it), different, a good worker

- children
Cool, weird, funny (I've been called all three of these by kids I work with and it makes me laugh, and happy to hear them say it) 

- closest friend
Okay (see significant other), 'worth alot to me', novel

Interesting excersize.

Hmm, I think I'd have to put a seperate category for if I had kids of my own. I'll put that too once I've thought of it.

I guess for kids of my own
'Always there for me', honest, 'a good mum'


----------

